# Not a shank (johnathan)



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

lol . Trying to make a knife without all the proper tools. At least this one can be a shop knife. Beb from @manbuckwal and heat treated

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

@NYWoodturner heat treated


----------



## Molokai (Sep 20, 2015)

You are getting better ! I see you learned a lot from Tony Miller ?!


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Molokai said:


> You are getting better ! I see you learned a lot from Tony Miller ?!


A lottttttt in one day. Of course he had the right tools but I got away from the jig on this one. Free handed it with a piece of pen blank to hold it. Might as well learn how to do it that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Sep 20, 2015)

Penblank jig ? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2015)

Looks awesome Toni

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2015)

Use whatcha got...looks interesting too.

I like the background wood you got....at least it's not that funny looking burly stuff that @Kevin likes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice job Tony. Much much MUCH better than my first. It will make a wonderful shop knife that will get guard daily. Keep it. You will appreciate it more every day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 20, 2015)

Tony keep it up. There are a lot of knives made that never saw a grinder. 

if you ever get to Houston, stop by and I will let you use my grinder.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Tony keep it up. There are a lot of knives made that never saw a grinder.
> 
> if you ever get to Houston, stop by and I will let you use my grinder.


I plan to keep making them. I have a 1x30 that I'm trying to use now. After using his big setup and all his tools yesterday I'm kinda down in the dumps. Lol. 
This is what we used yesterday. Made it look easy. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 20, 2015)

I can't' help but find the irony in 6 guys standing within a couple feet of it, and only one of them wearing a respirator..

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 20, 2015)

Tony is that you on the sander?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony is that you on the sander?


That is tony miller


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I can't' help but find the irony in 6 guys standing within a couple feet of it, and only one of them wearing a respirator..


it was a "few" feet so we were ok


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you teach him how to turn a hair stock and explain that you can sell 100 of those for every knife he sells?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 20, 2015)

Did he have a bench on the grinder? I think it is a little easier to start with a bench rest so you can evenly pull the blade slowly out and off the belt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 20, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I can't' help but find the irony in 6 guys standing within a couple feet of it, and only one of them wearing a respirator..


Isn't the guy wearing the hat on the right wearing some kind of respirator?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Did you teach him how to turn a hair stock and explain that you can sell 100 of those for every knife he sells?



Does this answer your question. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Isn't the guy wearing the hat on the right wearing some kind of respirator?


It's something. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Did he have a bench on the grinder? I think it is a little easier to start with a bench rest so you can evenly pull the blade slowly out and off the belt.


No he used a pice of wood with a little notch cut in it. He was pretty good at it though


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> No he used a pice of wood with a little notch cut in it. He was pretty good at it though



LOL! He has probably made a couple more knives than you. Was this a class or a hammer in?


----------



## Tclem (Sep 20, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> LOL! He has probably made a couple more knives than you. Was this a class or a hammer in?


Yeah check him out. Tonymillerknives.com. We have a few guys over to turn every now and then and met him on Instagram and he only lives less than 2 hours away so I invited him and he brought all his stuff. Lucky me


----------

